# "Holiday Heart Syndrome"



## DSkortz67 (Nov 12, 2010)

I recently took a test for employment and was given  "How do you code Holiday Heart Syndrome"  Never heard of it and havent been able to find anything on it yet.  I looked in the ICD-9 under Syndrdome, Disease, Heart , Coronary, Holiday , etc.  Has anyone heard of it, and if so how do I find it in the ICD-9?


----------



## Anna Weaver (Nov 12, 2010)

In 1978, Ettinger et al conducted a study evaluating 32 separate dysrhythmic episodes in 24 patients. These patients consumed alcohol heavily and regularly; in addition, they took part in a weekend or holiday drinking binge immediately prior to evaluation. Based on the results of this study, the term holiday heart syndrome was coined. It was defined as an acute cardiac rhythm and/or conduction disturbance, most commonly supraventricular tachyarrhythmia, associated with heavy ethanol consumption in a person without other clinical evidence of heart disease. Typically, this resolved rapidly with spontaneous recovery during subsequent abstinence from alcohol use.1 

Thanks, that was interesting.


----------



## DSkortz67 (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes, that is interesting.  Can it be found in the ICD-9?


----------



## Anna Weaver (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm looking more at 427.9 cardiac dysrhythmia unspecified or 427.89 other cardiac dysrhythmia. Since, it's not specific to what the rhythm disorder is, I might just go with the 427.9. 
Anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## Candace Rockett (Nov 16, 2010)

*Holiday heart syndrome*

Holiday heart syndrome
The term “holiday heart” is viewed with disfavor. Holiday heart syndrome consists of cardiac arrhythmias due to an acute ingestion of alcohol in patients without heart disease. There is no single code assignment. Code both the cardiac arrhythmia and the acute ingestion of alcohol.
“Holiday heart” effect may also be seen in patients with a diagnosis of chronic alcohol consumption with associated congestive cardiomyopathy. This requires three codes: a code for the type of cardiac arrhythmia, 425.5, alcoholic cardiomyopathy and 303.00, acute alcoholic intoxication in alcoholism, dependent.
Any alcohol counseling services during the course of care would also be coded (94.46).
(See Coding Clinic, July-August 1985, page 15.)


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Nov 21, 2010)

anna weaver said:


> in 1978, ettinger et al conducted a study evaluating 32 separate dysrhythmic episodes in 24 patients. These patients consumed alcohol heavily and regularly; in addition, they took part in a weekend or holiday drinking binge immediately prior to evaluation. Based on the results of this study, the term holiday heart syndrome was coined. It was defined as an acute cardiac rhythm and/or conduction disturbance, most commonly supraventricular tachyarrhythmia, associated with heavy ethanol consumption in a person without other clinical evidence of heart disease. Typically, this resolved rapidly with spontaneous recovery during subsequent abstinence from alcohol use.1
> 
> thanks, that was interesting.





wow......


----------



## jimngg1011 (Oct 14, 2011)

Did you get the job at PI ?


----------

